# Datenbank-Problem nach ISPConfig-Update



## Hackbard_C (19. Nov. 2013)

Moin,

nachdem ich ein Update von ISPConfig unter Nutzung der "ispconfig_update.sh" durchgeführt habe, kam heraus, dass die Tabelle "sys_session" beschädigt ist.

Eine Reparatur mit phpmyadmin habe ich ausprobiert, was allerdings leider nicht funktioniert.

```
dbispconfig.sys_session      repair      Error       File './dbispconfig/sys_session.MYD' not found (Errcode: 2)
  dbispconfig.sys_session      repair      Error       Can't find file: 'sys_session' (errno: 2)
  dbispconfig.sys_session      repair      error       Corrupt
```
Versuche ich nun meine ISPConfig aufzurufen, bekomme ich auf der Login-Seite ein Haufen Datenbankfehlermeldungen.


```
#0 db->query(SELECT * FROM sys_session WHERE session_id = '7plefgd6dnn984h8ajlptp0310') called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:172]
#1 db->queryOneRecord(SELECT * FROM sys_session WHERE session_id = '7plefgd6dnn984h8ajlptp0310') called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/session.inc.php:55]
#2 session->read(7plefgd6dnn984h8ajlptp0310)
#3 session_start() called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php:76]
#4 app->__construct() called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php:275]
#5 require_once(/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php:32]
...
```
Ein Rückspielen der ISPConfig-Backup-Dateien hilft scheinbar nicht. Weiß jemand Rat, wie ich das ganze wieder gerade gebogen bekomme? Oder wie man ISPConfig die Tabelle neu erstellen lassen kann?

Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht, ISPConfig komplett runter zu schmeißen und neu zu installieren, habe aber Bedenken, dass dann alle bisherigen Einstellungen und angelegten Webseiten und Emailpostfächer verloren gehen.

Vielen Dank,
Hackbard_C


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2013)

Die session Tabelle wird beim ispconfig update nicht geändert, daher war sie wahrscheinlich schon vorher defekt. Lösche die tabelle in phpmyadmin und dann führe folgenden sql Befehl in phpmyadmin zum neu anlegen der tabelle aus:


```
CREATE TABLE `sys_session` (
  `session_id` varchar(64) NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
  `date_created` datetime NOT NULL DEFAULT '0000-00-00 00:00:00',
  `last_updated` datetime NOT NULL DEFAULT '0000-00-00 00:00:00',
  `session_data` longtext,
  PRIMARY KEY (`session_id`),
  KEY `last_updated` (`last_updated`)
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 ;
```


----------



## Hackbard_C (19. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Lösche die tabelle in phpmyadmin und dann führe folgenden sql Befehl in phpmyadmin


Danke für deine Erläuterung und den Lösungsvorschlag - hat astrein funktioniert!


----------

